# Shop made Twin Screw Vise



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

My attempt at a chain driven twin screw vise. I used a piece of acme thread and picked up some chain and gears. The handles are dowel rod and a couple of black pipe fittings. Seems to work fairly well. It's not a Veritas but it also didn't cost $250 either. Wood was from the scrap bin and the hardware was about $50


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Where's the pictures of the chain setup??


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, here are some pictures. Not all that glamorous. Basically I took two sections of rod and flattened an area for the set screw on the sprocket. I also ground a groove in the rod. I took a fender washer and split it in two. The hole in the fender washer is the same size as the groove I cut in the rod. The fender washer are then screwed to the face of the vise. I have two nuts that I chiseled a hole and then epoxied in the block under the bench. This also ends up supporting the vise. Like I said, not too glamourous but it does work. It hold a piece of stock rock solid Got the acme thread, nuts, sprocket and chain from a place here in town called the Surplus Center. They sell just about everything and for a reasonable price. Like I said, this cost me about $50 but I did have scrap wood dowels pipe fittings sitting around. I supposed if I had to put a price on the whole thing I might be up to $100


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. The glamour is in how it works, and it sounds like it works great.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is there any play in the chain between the two posts?


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> Is there any play in the chain between the two posts?


No there's not. Since the holes are all in line and are the same size as the acme thread, the wood holds it pretty secure. I'm sure in time the wood will wear away and it will get sloppy but I'll just rebuild it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I was going to comment that a tensioning sprocket in the middle of the chain could make it a tighter operation, but sounds like you laid out the holes in the perfect location to match chain length. 

Looks cool, I might try something similar out one of these days.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I almost did that but I was able to get a master link from The Surplus Center that allowed me to have a "1/2" link. My measurements were close but as Maxwell Smart says "Missed it by that much". When I went for the final wrap on the chain 2 links weren't enough and 4 was too many. They sold a link that allowed for 3. Didn't even know those existed. The only experience I had with chains and sprockets before was on my bike.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Nice Vise!! If I was closer, I would let you build me one!!


----------

